# SEAL Sniper with burl walnut, G10, palm swell and pinky hole



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Continuing with the enlarged grip area and a pinky hole concept... this one cut the card from 60' on it's very first try... earning the Ranger badges!


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

The wood against the black is sharp.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Very nice Bill







I also like the way you've done the single channel along the fork tips like on the flatshot sniper


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

VERY NICE!!!

If only I held the frame in my left hand, I would have to own that slingshot!!


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

I love how seamlessly the wood blends into the G10, and how you made a pinky hole and a palm swell work together


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

*UNBELIEVABLE!!!*


Super Elite right there!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Very nice Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, since this is really more of an experimental model, made for myself to test the grip concept... there was no need for the other grooves for OTT flat band shooting, since I'm not going to be doing that with this one anyway... of course the grooves do make a really nice channel to guide tubes for OTT if I just HAD to go there though!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice one Bill.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Bill, keeps pushing the envelope. Another nice slingshot. Keep dreaming them up and building them my friend.


----------



## justin9900 (Mar 4, 2014)

dear santa .....


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow Bill! I really, really like your slingshots! One of these days I would love to own one of your customs!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

Absolutely stunning, nothing more to be said.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

beauty bill!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very cool


----------



## Minister (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm gonna have to get a Bill Hays creation soon!


----------

